
Empathy and Inclusion in People Operations - mlboykin
https://www.range.co/blog/empathy-and-inclusion-in-people-operations
======
ziddoap
Is "People Operations" the new "Human Resources" term?

Smells like forced corporate rebranding strategy - nothing changes underneath
but you no longer have an instant negative reaction... For now, at least.

I'd suggest an honest renaming: "Internal Corporate Protectors" or something
along those lines but more pithy.

~~~
mlboykin
There are actually some slight differences, but that depends on how a
particular company chooses to define the function/department.

If you're interested in learning more, Google has plenty of helpful articles.

~~~
ziddoap
Very helpful, haven't heard of this Google thing before. Thanks.

